# 20 gauge buffer loads



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Im looking for any reloading info on reloading 20ga. buckshot. I already load some but they don't pattern very good.
:sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Where are you getting your data from? BPI seems to lead the industry in specialized load data. Also have you tried different chokes to see if that helps?


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, ive tried many chokes and the full seems to work the best. I know that when you buffer to a load it raises the pressure. Im just looking for any free loading data on buckshot or any buffering information. I was going to try loading some #F nickel plated for coyotes. I use only Federal and Estate hulls and was hoping for a load with longshot or universal powder cause I have plenty of it. Thankyou
:sniper:


----------

